# Goose - Necron Project Log



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey guys, this is gonna be my Necron project log. I currently have about 5 projects on the go atm and a ridiculous amount of stuff but because im coming towards to end of this year at Uni i figured the Necrons would be the least time consuming.

When i decided i was going to start a Necron army i decided i wanted them to be abit different. I thought the easiest way to do this would be to replace all their green gauss rods with different colour rods. So with that said i ordered 500mm lengths of red fluorescent rods from a UK plastics supplier, the same width as the green ones that come with the Necron kits. I could then cut these rods to size to fit their weapons.

Next was the colour scheme. As i have alot to paint i wanted a simple, clean and uniform look. I thought the best way to do this was to match parts of the armour to the rods.

Ive started by assembling and painting a few units to get the general feel for the army. They still need abit of tidying up in regards to basing and some more highlights but they are almost there.
Im liking the ways its looking so far but i still have a fair bit more to get through. 

Still to assemble i have;

10 Immortals
10 Flayed Ones
3 Warrior Squads
6 Destroyers
3 Wraiths
2 Monoliths
14 Scarab Swarms
Necron Destroyer Lord
Nightbringer
Deceiver

Here is my progress to far!





















































Thanks for reading. More to come!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow! What can I say. There is some really good stuff here. I will follow this with interest. I love the red rods. I think I'll have to steal the idea (maybe blue?). Anyway, a really good start. +rep

Oh, and I really love your Necrons' eyes.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I love the fact you have gone as far as to replace the rods.
How much was the rod?where is it from?

And most importantly what do you have planned for the monolith bits?
It was this that made me bottle out of getting other colour rods. 

Great work and thanks for the gallery submissions.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

I think there these:http://store.miniwargaming.com/category/miniature-conversions/


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks alot guys. The rods i actually got from an online model supply store called EMA Models. Thats a direct link to the fluorescent rods. They come in 500mm lengths at £1.20 a length. I bought 10 lengths of 500mm rods and one rod was enough to do all the models i have shown so far.
They come in different sizes and colours but the ones you want for the standard gauss weapons is 2.4mm. Aside from the rods they have some really good modeling supplies on there. 
As far as the monolith goes.. the standard 2.4mm rods are fine for the gauss flux on it. The larger rods i can get from that supplier aswell so that wont be an issue. I plan on painting the portal and im still thinking about the crystal in the top. Any ideas on that are welcome. I dont really want to paint the green crystal that comes with it.. i want something abit more unique.


----------



## couger-w (Oct 4, 2009)

Now there is a nice necron army loving the solid red on the armour and the red rods


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey guys just a quick update from today, managed to get a fair bit done before my coursework filled weekend. I got both C'tans, 10 Flayed Ones, 10 Immortals, 3 Wraiths, 14 Scarab bases and a Destroyer Lord all assembled and primed today.

Ive got the base colours down and inked the C'tans so when i have time i can do some more work on them. The Flayed Ones ive primed white and blacked out the details that will be metal. Ill probably be making a start on the Immortals first. With a similar paint scheme to the warriors except with their faces painted red too.

Also to break up the monotony of working on Necrons all afternoon i decided to try out a colour scheme for my Emperors Children CSM and im quite pleased with how thats looking so far.

Thats all for now, unfortunately im swamped with coursework this weekend so ill get some more pics up mid next week of my progress on the Immortals and Flayed Ones.

Anyway heres todays progress!










Destroyer Lord









C'tans basecoated and inked.













































CSM Emperors Children Front









CSM Emperors Children Rear








Thanks for reading. More to come!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Seriously nice stuff here! Looks really nice!


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

Right well its been a busy week finishing off uni coursework but now thats done and dusted ive made a little time for chilling out before starting my exam revision. So ive spent the afternoon working on my Necrons. 

Ive got another 10 man warrior squad painted and based and ive finished up the basing on the Lord and Tomb Spyders. Currently im working on a model from each unit of Immortals, Flayed Ones. Wraiths and Scarabs.. as well as a Destroyer Lord.

The summary of my army is as follows:

*Painted and Based*

1 Necron Lord
3 units of 10 Warriors
2 Tomb Spyders
3 Heavy Destroyers

*Assembled WIP*

10 Immortals
10 Flayed Ones
3 Wraiths
1 Destroyer Lord
14 Scarb bases
Deceiver
Nightbringer

*Unassembled*

2 Warrior Squads
9 Destroyers
2 Monoliths 

Im making decent progress and hoping to get through them all quite soon so i can tackle one of my other projects. The biggest project i have atm being my orks. Orks are by far my favourite army and were the only army i played back in 3rd edition. I still have alot of my old ork stuff that i have stripped down ready, and the photo at the bottom of this post shows the rest of my green tide that i can wait to get my teeth stuck into. Anyway heres some pics of my afternoons work.

Finished base work on Necron Lord










Painted and based 10 man warrior squad










WIP Scarab base










WIP Flayed One










WIP Immortal










WIP Wraith with just the basecoats down, The finished bases for my Tomb Spyders in the background










WIP Necron Lord, just the basecoats down










And finally my upcoming Ork project.. Waaaaaaaggggghhhhhh!










Thanks for reading, more to come!​


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

truly epic wish I hath money (and balls) to start nec army all the luck to you mate


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Jesus, that is a shitload of stuff to paint. Love the red necrons, They have come up a treat. What is the plan regarding the orks? Will they be done alongside the necrons or after? That amount of painting lined up on my desk would do my head in.
Rep for the seriously fine necrons and having the balls to tackle that many orks at once.


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks alot guys. The Necrons are kind of a side project to the other things ive been doing(Space Wolves and Eldar). Im hoping to get the majority of the work done on my Necrons before getting stuck into my Orks. Ill probably get a couple of boyz squads assembled and work on them in between the Necrons to break things up abit. 

Also ive been holding back on getting the Monoliths done while ive been thinking of replacing the green crystal on top. Ive finally decided to do a resin cast of the current crystal.. so im just waiting on some red pigment to be delivered.

Thanks all for your good comments.

More to come!


----------



## Lycadon (Apr 22, 2010)

I have to say i'm amazed by the color scheme. Im not a big fan of the necron overall, mainly due the bland color schemes (well scheme..) It really stands out to all the standard Metal and Green you see arround! Got me to respect necrons a wee bit more there 
Great job and hope to see more pictures of your army!


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

Right another update today.. its been a productive afternoon/evening. Ive managed to get the last of my Warriors assembled(3 squads of 12),cleaned up and based ready to be primed. Ive also got 6 Destroyers assembled and cleaned up, also ready to be primed. Ive finished off the bases for my Heavy Destroyers so they are good to go. Got the sand down on my Destroyer Lord's base and also got the modeling clay and stone down on the 6 Destroyer's bases, so when that has set they are ready to be sanded for futher work.
All in all im pleased with getting all that done today.. i only have 2 Monoliths left to build and im waiting on some bits for them so no rush. 
Im hoping to get a fair bit done over the weekend.. so i can then think about starting my Orks. Im really excited about the Ork project, ive also got some really good ideas for Orky scenary etc.

But Orky goodness to one side for the time being.. heres progress today!

Todays Work










36 Warriors assembled and based










6 Destroyers assembled and Heavy Destroyer bases finished










Destroyers bases started, Destroyer Lord base sanded










Finished Heavy Destroyers on bases!








Thats all for now, thanks for reading.

More to come!


----------



## Lycadon (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking good yet again mate  I really digg the bases on the last pic very clean and clear and they go well with the color scheme of the necron's aswell. Keep us posted and keep strong against the temptation to begin the Orks while you have some unfinnished necrons laying arround 

Later!


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks mate. I still havent given into the temptation of starting my Orks just yet. I have however been working on a Wraithlord that ive magnetised to switch weapons around. Also slowly working on the 10 Immortals and another squad of warriors. Been revising for exams the last couple of days so will get some new pics up later this week!


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

Righto.. quick update... been working on a squad of warriors today.. i also have done a bit more work on the Destroyer Lord aswell as one of the six Destroyers. Ive finished the basing on another squad of warriors and did a bit of work on the Immortals and one of the Wraiths. Oh and ive also started seven of the fourteen scarab bases! 

In addition to the work on the Necrons today i have also been working on a Wraithlord for my Eldar, the arms are magnetised and weapons pinned so everything can be swapped around with ease. Today i also received the red pigment i needed to cast two red Monolith crystals and im hoping to start working on them this week sometime.

Anyway enough of the babble.. heres todays progress!

Todays Work










Red basecoat down on the Scarabs










Finished Scarab base










WIP Necron squad










WIP Destroyer and Destroyer Lord










WIP Wraith










WIP Immortal squad










WIP Destroyer bases










Magnetised Eldar Wraithlord










Magnetised Wraithlord 










Magnetised Wraithlord










Changeable pinned weapons










Mouldcasting and resin mats for Monolith crystal








Thats it for now... more to come!


----------



## ryan355 (Jan 5, 2010)

looking good, the red suits them well
:victory:
+ rep


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Dude. Mad props. +Rep.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

nice work on the necrons, for the crystals you could try some cheep costume jewellery
like this
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LARGE-RED-FACETED-ACRYLIC-CRYSTAL-SILVER-P-EARRINGS-/130385033797?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_CostumeJewellery_CA&hash=item1e5b8dba45#ht_883wt_939
or look for a CZ that will fit, just ask your local jewellers or google it.


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the comments and rep guys. Just a quick update tonight. I havent had a great deal of time to get much done today.. ive started work on some Ork bunkers for my Ork stronghold project that can be seen in my sig. 
Necron wise though.. ive assembled one of the Monoliths and the Gauss Flux Arc Projectors for the second Monolith.. i have all bits i need for my Monolith conversion.. just waiting for some mould release for the red crystal resin cast as i dont have enough left. I have the different sized rods for the Monolith and all the other bits now though.. so as of tomorro(when i assembled the second Monolith) i can say all of my Necron army is at least assembled.. with more things painted than unpainted!

Anyway.. just a couple pics from today.

Assembled Monolith and Weapons for the second!










Larger sized rods for Monolith conversion








Thats all for today.. thanks for reading, more to come!


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

another quick update today.. ive got the second Monolith assembled today so thats the army completlely assembled. Ive also taken a photo of my entire force. The various squads are at different stages of painting so this is just a guide so you can see how much ive got done since the beggining of the project. Gonna be hitting the revision hard over the weekend for my exams so i doubt there will be any updates untill the end of next week. 
Untill then.. heres how things are going!

Entire Force










Left to right


























Thanks for reading, more to come!


----------



## Lycadon (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh man, thats looking very good mate. What are you planning to use as Crystals for the Monoliths? Hope to see some more of ya soon, untill than good luck with your exams!


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks mate, for the Monolith crystals im going to be casting a resin crystal with translucent resin and some red pigment. I have all the stuff for it now so its just a case of getting around to it


----------



## Lycadon (Apr 22, 2010)

Ah sweet, yeah i've read something fast you mentioned casting them, it just didnt get trough to me i guess ^^


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Dude, that's too sick! you've painted them in record time!!!

Are you planning to sell some casts of those crystals and gates for the monolith? I'd love to buy a set!!!


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

i wasnt planning on selling any casts.. but ill see how it goes depending on time/costs. Im just making the silicon mould for the casts tonight. Ill keep my progress updated here.


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

Right well its been a good month since ive updated this log. It was to be expected though with the amount of uni work and exams i had... then we had a spot of nice weather.. and that needs to be made the most of when you live in sunny Wales..

Anyway.. ive only just started back up painting again since my exams finished so not a great deal done. Ive painted another squad of 10 warriors, 7 scarab bases and 5 immortals. Ive also primed and basecoated one of the monoliths with a mix of mech red and chaos black.. and done a little work on one of the sides.. still alot to do on it though! 
I would of got abit more done but ive been trying to get all my CSM Emperors Children, Eldar and Ork Evil Sunz assembled and ready to be painted... which is a slow process considering i have alot of do and im very much a mould line nazi.. 

With being said.. here is my progress on my Necrons... ive included a few pics of all the crons i have painted so far... think i have about just over half the army painted and based now... so its not going too bad.

Scarab bases









Warrior squad


















5 Immortals










Prime and basecoated monolith



















Painted army so far












































Thats all for now, thanks for reading, more to come!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Superb army Goose, it really makes me wish that I had bothered to get different coloured rods for mine.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

I love how neat and different these guys look with just some minor changes. The red really stands well with the metallics, and this is look to being a superbly painted force. +rep to you dude.


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks alot for your comments guys, im really gonna try and press on with these. Fighting the urge to get stuck into my Evil Sunz isnt easy. Clearing my desk of all orkyness and packing it with the remaining necrons i have left is the way to go i think!


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

I would have given in on the orks a long time ago...


----------



## The Iron Savior (Jul 26, 2010)

Go0se, I've got to say, I admire your work a great deal. Your painting and the general color scheme of your army is magnificent; I am very envious. Keep it up!


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

I admire your determination. You have so much work and just keep chugging away like its nothing haha. I've got like a 1500 pt space marine army that I've been working on for a year now..haha..I don't know how you do it.

I love these necrons, like everyone else has said, the red really sets your army apart from the typical green. I think if I ever make a necron army I'll steal your idea, probably a different color though(which I might do one day...I love the c'tan and monolith models...I just dont like the fact that troops choices are so limited.)

So keep up the good work, I look forward to seeing the completed project! Nothing better than seeing a fully customized/painted/personal/awesome army all done and set up together.


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks all for your comments, its been a busy summer for me so im just starting to get back into the swing of things. Im currently working on getting 2 Monoliths painted up, another squad of Warriors and 3 Destroyers, Ill get some updated pics up as i get some more stuff done over the next week. I have also begun the slow process of getting my Ork army built up.. which is a painstaking process!



BearsofLeon said:


> I would have given in on the orks a long time
> ago...


I kind of have a bit. I have started assembling all the boys(which is about 140 in total). Ive also painted a couple of test models for my Orks and am pretty happy with the colour scheme. Im trying to push on and get the Necrons finished before getting too stuck in though!




The Iron Savior said:


> Go0se, I've got to say, I admire your work a great deal. Your painting and the general color scheme of your army is magnificent; I am very envious. Keep it up!


Thank you for your kind words, im trying to plough through the rest of the army, Id like to get the whole army finished by the end of summer with the exception of the two C'tans which i want to spend a bit of time on. Then look out for my Ork Evil Sunz Project!



Babypowder said:


> I admire your determination. You have so much work and just keep chugging away like its nothing haha. I've got like a 1500 pt space marine army that I've been working on for a year now..haha..I don't know how you do it.
> 
> I love these necrons, like everyone else has said, the red really sets your army apart from the typical green. I think if I ever make a necron army I'll steal your idea, probably a different color though(which I might do one day...I love the c'tan and monolith models...I just dont like the fact that troops choices are so limited.)
> 
> So keep up the good work, I look forward to seeing the completed project! Nothing better than seeing a fully customized/painted/personal/awesome army all done and set up together.


Thanks alot mate. Ill definitly feel a sense of achievement having my Necrons completely finished. This log has helped me in a way to motivate myself to get stuff done and get some feedback. Thanks again for your comments!


Right, thanks for your comments guys, ill be looking at taking some pics of my progress over the next week or so.. maybe even a sneak peak at my Ork paint scheme and some other stuff ive been working on!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I love your colour scheme! It is a very nice divergent from the normal green that you see, personally I would rather your red than the norm  some long overdue rep from me heading your way now mate, keep up the awesome work!


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Skidaddle on those Necrons! I wanna see that WAAAGH! in full force!

(Btw get Snikrot. He's da bomb.)


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

dark angel said:


> I love your colour scheme! It is a very nice divergent from the normal green that you see, personally I would rather your red than the norm  some long overdue rep from me heading your way now mate, keep up the awesome work!


Thanks alot mate, im trying to crack on and get them finished so i can focus on my other projects. Thanks for the rep and kind words!



BearsofLeon said:


> Skidaddle on those Necrons! I wanna see that WAAAGH! in full force!
> 
> (Btw get Snikrot. He's da bomb.)


Lol all in good time my friend. I have Snikrot in his blister pack and 2 boxes of kommandos ready and waiting. I dont think they are the best elites choice by a mile but i just love the models and the fluff around Snikrot and his "Red Skull Kommandos". I wanna get the Necrons done first cause the Waaaagh is gonna be a huge project!


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Its shall be a ginourmous project. (is that a word?) 
take a squad of 10+ and with 2 burnas and you'll be set. Its the best combo kommandos can take. With the Ambush ability, you can flank behind a gun line and cause some mayhem. As you saw in my log I am also doing some Red Skull Kommando's. 

And when you say "In good time" how long is that exactly? weeks or days?


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

Probably looking at a couple of weeks, I want to have enough assembled and ready for painting to warrant setting up a log for them. I only need to get through 2 Monoliths, 2 warrior squads and 5 Immortals before my Necrons are close to finished.. the rest are just Destroyers and Flayed ones which im not gonna rush through! I cant see that taking more than a couple of weeks. Also ill be assembling alot of my orks in that time ready to start the log!


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

WOOO! I am excited already xD


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Woo these look awesome Goose!

I really like the red (nothing to do with the fact its my favourite colour lol) They are great. 

Keep up the good work. 

Have some reppage ++++


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

This could quite possibly be the first Necron Army that I have seen that I actually enjoy looking at. Everyone seems to just do the "terminator" look to them, so I have lost interest in most Necron armies. This gives me hope that Necrons can indeed be individuals.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Seriously good there matey! The Monolith is taking form nicely and its nice to see more miniatures are being painted. Have some rep sir for your efforts.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

As mentioned you may want to look for large glass beads or crystals for your Monolith, if you want something unique. I love the red and silver scheme, I'd hit up the red with some high gloss for some extra punch. I had a similar idea for some red-themed 'crons as a personal guard for The Dragon C'tan.


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

BearsofLeon said:


> WOOO! I am excited already xD


There will be a sneak peak of the orks at the bottom of this post for you mate!



LTP said:


> Woo these look awesome Goose!
> 
> I really like the red (nothing to do with the fact its my favourite colour lol) They are great.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your kind words and rep.. they are well received from a painter as good as yourself!



eskeoto said:


> This could quite possibly be the first Necron Army that I have seen that I actually enjoy looking at. Everyone seems to just do the "terminator" look to them, so I have lost interest in most Necron armies. This gives me hope that Necrons can indeed be individuals.


Thanks for your comments mate, ive tried my best to make them look different from the norm.. i cant stand the pikey green rods myself!



piemaster said:


> Seriously good there matey! The Monolith is taking form nicely and its nice to see more miniatures are being painted. Have some rep sir for your efforts.


Thanks for the comments and rep mate. Ive changed the Monolith a little from the last time i showed you guys, it can be seen at the bottom of this post.



Khargoth said:


> As mentioned you may want to look for large glass beads or crystals for your Monolith, if you want something unique. I love the red and silver scheme, I'd hit up the red with some high gloss for some extra punch. I had a similar idea for some red-themed 'crons as a personal guard for The Dragon C'tan.


Yeah im throwing some ideas around in my head as to what to do about the crystal.. ive got resin casts for the portal and small other bits.. probably gonna take a look around some hobby stores for inspiration on the crystal though. Thanks for your comments.


Right with that said.. here is my first update in awhile, not alot done but im slowly getting back into getting them finished!

Things have kind of been slow as i have been slowly ploughing through the construction of all of my Orks... which has been a massive time sink considering i havent had much time to do anything the last couple of months. Im hoping to get my Evil Sunz project log up and running in a couple of weeks when ive assembled everything and as this project is winding to a close. 

So as far as the Necrons go, i have been working on another squad of Warriors, started on 6 Destroyers and worked on the two Monoliths. Once i get these completed i have one last squad of Warriors to do, 5 Immortals, 10 Flayed ones and 2 C'tans. The Flayed ones and C'tans im in no rush to get through though.

Ive made some changes to the Monolith paint scheme, as much as i love red i felt there was abit too much of it so now its ties in abit more with the rest of the army. I have only got the block colours down so far so theres alot more work to do!

Warrior squad has been started and im about halfway through finishing it.. but if you have seen one warrior squad you have seen them all!

Also with my Orks project upcoming ive been working on a squad of shoota boys. Mainly got the block colours down and done a test model!

Also feel free to check out my wargaming blog, which can be seen in my sig. Ive not long started it and atm im covering alot of the new models Mantic are bringing out for their new Kings of War game due out in October!

WIP Monolith



















WIP Warrior Squad










Sneak Preview of the Orks- WIP Shoota Boyz










WIP Boyz - From right to left in various stages of completion









WIP Mega Armour Nob


















4 Battlewagons and a Trukk amongst other random projects!







Thats all for now guys, thank you for all your comments, check out my ork scenary log for updates there. My wargaming blogspot for all things wargaming and my Ork Evil Sunz project log is coming soon! Thanks for reading, more to come!


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

YYEEEAAAAAAHHH OOORRRKKKSSSS WAAAGH!

Dude, Monolith is EPIC, orks are EPIC, all those tanks are EPIC

and using the word EPIC is EPIC.

Awesome job man awesome job.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey, I can't remember if you said you found a suitable Monolith crystal but I heard a guy saying that people in the states get crystals from homoeopathy shops (or suitable equivalent) and just use that. Wouldn't look like the original but could be cool. He said people also put a light at the base so it glowed too. Anyway, looking forward to seeing more when its posted!


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I love red, so red Crons make me smile.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

nice work so far man!!1 That monolith looks nice and smooth!


----------

